# Does anyone have an idea where I can find...



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A siderod (the long one) for an LGB Mogul? I'm striking out everyplace I've tried


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 28 Feb 2012 10:52 PM 
A siderod (the long one) for an LGB Mogul? I'm striking out everyplace I've tried 
I have a rather large box of Mogul parts - let me dig it out and take some photos 


If what you need is there it is yours! 


----- stay tuned

dave


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 28 Feb 2012 10:52 PM 
A siderod (the long one) for an LGB Mogul? I'm striking out everyplace I've tried 
Here is what I found in the box.....

I believe you need the rod that goes between all three of the wheels.

dave 


dave


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Dave, 
How in the world did you end up with so many Mogul chassis? How is the rail road? Were you able to get any of it rebuilt this year?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 29 Feb 2012 04:53 AM 
Hi Dave, 
How in the world did you end up with so many Mogul chassis? How is the rail road? Were you able to get any of it rebuilt this year? 
Hi, Randy - some years ago I maintained a large demonstration layout and we ran mostly Moguls - we went through a good number of them and repaired most - we also purchased a number of motor/frame/wheel units and just swapped them out - once they weren't worth repairing we retired them - rather than pitching I put them in a box!

My railroad is doing well - I replaced much of the wooden base with Trex last summer and, after some repairs in the spring, it should be up and running......

How did the aluminum track work out?

dave


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dbodnar on 29 Feb 2012 03:24 AM 
Posted By Mik on 28 Feb 2012 10:52 PM 
A siderod (the long one) for an LGB Mogul? I'm striking out everyplace I've tried 
Here is what I found in the box.....

I believe you need the rod that goes between all three of the wheels.

dave 


dave 


Yes I need the main rod that connects the wheels.and two of the shoulder screws. I'll send you a PM about it, thanks!


----------

